# PRV life expectancy



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a client whose home does not have a PRV installed. The service is 1" but reduces to 3/4" in the area where the PRV will be installed. I proposed installing a 3/4" PRV to keep cost down since it reduces to 3/4" right there anyway. Will a 1" PRV last longer than a 3/4" PRV in this situation? A competing bidder claims a 1" PRV will last longer than a 3/4", not sure I'm following his logic. Is there any other reasons to install a 1" in this situation? Any opinions? Thanks guys!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

No 
His going by the fact that the 1" is bigger than 3/4 and it might take a longer time for the hard water to clogged aka last


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just checked the Watts site and it looks like the 3/4"PRV is rated to around 27 GPM which it will not exceed since there is 3/4" right after it. (am i thinking correctly im exhausted) From my understanding an over-sized PRV can cause issues. I actually haven't determined whether the 3/4" is the service or the 1" he claims it's the 1" but I don't know how he determined that without opening the lines. It's kind of a [email protected]#k. There is 3/4" and 1" coming out of the ground and I don't know which is which until I cut them open.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> I just checked the Watts site and it looks like the 3/4"PRV is rated to around 27 GPM which it will not exceed since there is 3/4" right after it. (am i thinking correctly im exhausted) From my understanding an over-sized PRV can cause issues. I actually haven't determined whether the 3/4" is the service or the 1" he claims it's the 1" but I don't know how he determined that without opening the lines. It's kind of a [email protected]#k. There is 3/4" and 1" coming out of the ground and I don't know which is which until I cut them open.


 Also, water pressure reducing valves should be selected based on the flow and pressure ranges listed in the literature, not the size of the pipe to which they will be attached. You should select a regulator whose operating pressures fall within the middle of its rated range.- Watts


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

From my research it looks like either one should work fine.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

From my research it looks like either one should work fine, I guess I wanted to prove this other guy wrong more than anything lol.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Can you do a flow using the water meter and turning on the garden tap and a few others to a get a range for low flow and max flows? You may find even a 1/2" PRV will cover the range?? 
It's highly unlikely you'll need a 1" PRV and I agree with you that your asking for more probs if you go bigger i.e "hunting" premature seat wear


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

plumbing ninja said:


> Can you do a flow using the water meter and turning on the garden tap and a few others to a get a range for low flow and max flows? You may find even a 1/2" PRV will cover the range??
> It's highly unlikely you'll need a 1" PRV and I agree with you that your asking for more probs if you go bigger i.e "hunting" premature seat wear


I could do a flow test but I'm not sure it's necessary. I can estimate max and min flow rates I would think??


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I've got a 1" service at my house which I bought about 3-1/2 years ago and my incoming pressure is +- 185 lbs, I have two regulators a 3/4" for house side and 1" going out to horse stalls and both have recently failed at around the same time (I installed them when house closed escrow) Not really a scientific approach but pressure will work on operation components no matter the size


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Difference in price is less then $30. You won't be wrong either way.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Difference in price is less then $30. You won't be wrong either way.


At this point I am just using it as a learning experience on the details of how a PRV works internally. It raised a question in my mind and now I want to figure out what would be best. From learning how to read the charts it looks like the 3/4 would be the best fit or even a 1/2 but I'm sure it won't make a huge difference in this application anyway. And like you said price difference is minimal just want to know for my own knowledge.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

What is incoming psi? Is a prv required by code or wanted by customer?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Keefer w said:


> What is incoming psi? Is a prv required by code or wanted by customer?


No I recommended it incoming pressure is around 95. Yes code calls for pressure to be under 75.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Double post


----------

